# Chinese Road Cases/ Rack in the Cases Limited



## Mnoel37 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,

Thinking about purchasing from a Chinese company some simple utility cases, nothing that needs to be incredibly rugged, but want to make sure the company is legit. Has anyone ever dealt with the company Rack in the Cases Limited? chinaflightcases.com?


----------



## jstroming (Nov 24, 2015)

Although I have not purchased from this company directly, I did some checking through the Alibaba supplier database and they look very legitimate. 10yr Gold Supplier. I have purchased from no less than a dozen chinese lighting companies and have always been impressed with the build quality of the roadcases. They are almost all CNC'd, with decent quality extrusion & hardware. The caster quality is a little less than ideal (they don't look to be as good as a Penn-Elcom swivel caster) but I haven't had one fail yet in 2 or 3 years. They all seem to be the same type hardware, which means like most of the items that come out of Shenzhen & Guangzhou in the production entertainment industry there are probably only a few big roadcase manufacturers who make 90% of the cases you see available in the US market.

I'm assuming you will have them shipped by ocean freight?


----------



## JD (Nov 24, 2015)

What I've noticed about China built road cases is they tend to be a lot heavier then a good old Anvil. Haven't bought from this company, but weight can be a problem as you are dragging that much more around. Build seems good, so if weight is not a factor they make sense.


----------

